
Spam Comment Generator Script - uptown
http://alexking.org/blog/2013/12/22/spam-comment-generator-script
======
personalcompute
If you want to learn more, this formatting is called "spintax" and is
supported by a lot of the blackhat SEO tools.

[0]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Article_spinning](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Article_spinning)

~~~
ozi
It's supported by all blackhat tools used for posting.

------
taspeotis
Not the first time someone's slipped up [1].

[1]
[http://www.hanselman.com/blog/ExposedABlogCommentSpammersSou...](http://www.hanselman.com/blog/ExposedABlogCommentSpammersSourceTemplate.aspx)

------
ozi
Just plain old article spinning; format looks like its meant for Scrapebox.

This is some pretty noobish stuff. A more effective way to decrease moderation
is to make comments talking about how you enjoyed the article and linked to
their blog. You then setup a script on your site to detect referral traffic
from /wp-admin, etc., pull the rss feed for their site and then inject their
latest blog post in the page content/side bar (e.g. Recommended Reading!).
Drop an evercookie so it shows up if they come back.

------
yetanotherphd
I'm more concerned at the long vertical rows of spaces and |'s. How does that
happen by chance?

~~~
duskwuff
Might be the pattern writer having some fun? Given the braces and bars, they
wouldn't even result in any patterns in the output.

------
d0m
So how come most of the lines don't have a link to their website? I mean most
of the lines congratulate the author for their excellent blog post.. Is that
really spam?

~~~
stevekemp
Typically they'll submit links in the "Link" or "Name" field.

But as you say the majority of spam submissions will actually include a link
in the body of the comment too.

(Actually many comments include the link with numerous variations: BBCode,
HTML, and even Markdown formatted. As a heuristic it is easy to write off spam
that uses three or more different linking stratagies - I do that in my blog-
spam detection service @ [http://blogspam.net/](http://blogspam.net/) )

~~~
d0m
I see what you did there ;-) But thanks for the explanation

~~~
BorisMelnik
spammed this post about spam with his anti-spam service?

edit: wordpress plugin looks perfect for a few of my blogs

------
alexkingorg
The links are sent in the URL field, not in the comment contents.

~~~
YokoZar
Is there a good plugin for wordpress that just deletes any post coming in with
URL fields? I don't have interface for the URL field in my blog, so any
comment submitting one is always coming from a spam script.

~~~
stevekemp
I'm not familiar with such a plugin, but for a small donation I'm sure
myself/others reading here could write it for you :)

 __UPDATE __: I 've written the trivial plugin, but only tested it a little:
[https://github.com/skx/wordpress-no-links](https://github.com/skx/wordpress-
no-links)

~~~
YokoZar
Wow, thanks! :)

------
normloman
Why do spammers continue to do this? Since the panda / penguin updates, I
presumed Google no longer counted links from blog comments, even if they were
do-follow links.

------
userbinator
On the other hand, you now have something that could easily be turned into a
regex for detecting spam.

~~~
KrisAndrew
You can't process a context-free grammar with a DFA.

